# Anyone use other online auctions besides Ebay?



## bontai Joe (Sep 16, 2003)

I found this government auction service that clears out surplus equipment on line. Here is an example:

http://cgi.govliquidation.com/auction/view?id=423213

I know the stuff looks pretty beat, but there are some other things that look pretty good. I was just wondering if anyone had experience with this?


----------



## bontai Joe (Sep 16, 2003)

Here is another example of what they are selling:

http://cgi.govliquidation.com/auction/view?id=411863


----------

